# All games keep crashing randomly!



## Bombasa (Nov 29, 2010)

No mather what game i play on my computer, it crashes from 5 minutes upto an hour into the game.
There are no ''warnings'', like lagging or other hiccups before the crash. The screen just freezes, the game closes and return to desktop. (same with all games)

Games that have crashed:

Fallout New Vegas 
Battlefield BC 2
Starcraft 2 
Half life 2
CSS 
Garrys mod

Every game i own in other words..:tongue:

Only the games are crashing. Programs, videos or any other programs are running smoothly. When a game crash, it always return to desktop. The computer also appears to be normal right after a crash. No lagging or something like that.

My speccs:
(dont lol to much..:laugh

*ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Socket-AM3*

AMD Athlon II X4 635

Corsair Value S. DDR3 1333MHz 2GB CL9 

XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5

Chieftec Smart Series 550W PSU

Many people suggest the PSU is too low. However I have a friend with a much more powerfull computer running on the exact same PSU without problems.


Things ive tried:

- Complete format of the harddisc with a clean install of Windows 7. 
- Trying out different drivers for my graphic card.
- swearing
- Checking tempratures and using speedfan.
- Checking for dust and other crap inside my computer
- More swearing and frustrations


The wierd thing is that right after i bought this pc, the games worked fine. Atleast Fallout 3 and the Half Life games witch i played back then. I think it was after i formatted the harddisk months ago this annoying problem accoured.

Forever love and hugs to whomever manage to solve this problem.:heartlove


----------



## Bombasa (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont know too much about computers, so if i left any relevant information out, please ask and ill answer as best i can 

Also: I'm norwegian. I'm ot extremely good in writing english..:1angel:


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Bombasa welcome to TSF,

First will you please post the temps of your CPU, graphics card, and PSU if at all possible. You can use Everest located in my signature and check your temp with that as well as stress test your system.


----------



## Bombasa (Nov 29, 2010)

Motherboard 30 °C (86 °F)

CPU #1 / Core #1 19 °C (66 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 18 °C (64 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 19 °C (66 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 18 °C (64 °F)

Aux 32 °C (90 °F)

GPU Diode (DispIO) 49 °C (120 °F)
GPU Diode (MemIO) 49 °C (120 °F)
GPU Diode (Shader) 49 °C (120 °F)

CPU 3154 RPM
GPU 1388 RPM (35%)
Chassis 1092 RPM



Hope that helped.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

All your temp seem fine do you have the latest drivers? Also do you have anything in your system overclock i.e CPU, RAM, GPU?


----------



## Bombasa (Nov 29, 2010)

llacrossedude7 said:


> All your temp seem fine do you have the latest drivers? Also do you have anything in your system overclock i.e CPU, RAM, GPU?


Checked with a few driver finding programs. Here is all the problems they found together:

Human Interface Devices
- USB Input Device 

Mice and other pointing devices
- HID-compliant mouse

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
- Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
- Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller

Sound, video and game controllers
- ATI High Definition Audio Device

System Devices
- ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY

Quite a few! No idea i missed so many drivers. However i have no clue what most of the listet above really is :/

Also tried different drivers for my graphic card. Currently using the latest one.

About the overclocking:
I overclocked the Graphic card from 850mhz to 895mhz. People with the same problem as me (random crashes to desktop in every game) said it might help alittle bit with the crashes or cure it alltogether. 
It seems to slow down the crashes, atleast in some games. After the adjust, i seem to be able to play BF2 way longer before it crashes. Havnt tried out any other games yet.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If your pc has crashed, and created a mini dump, you can use this free app from resplendence.com to find out if it's a driver problem: whocrashed.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah basically when you receive a mini dump error or blue screen it is caused by system instability so I would go back to stock settings for everything.


----------



## Bombasa (Nov 29, 2010)

bruiser said:


> If your pc has crashed, and created a mini dump, you can use this free app from resplendence.com to find out if it's a driver problem: whocrashed.


Minidump? Sorry, how exactly do I do this? 
Like i said, I'm not very experienced with computers


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Just download whocrashed and run it. It'll tell you if you've had a mini dump.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I had the same problem once...
For me it was the PSU, that was too weak for the rest of the setup.
At a point in the game where my GPU had much to work, my system just crashed.

maybe thats the problem. I don't really know how much watt your CPU/GPU need to run properly... just a hint


----------



## half107 (Sep 13, 2010)

i have the same problem on all of those gamse too and im running
AMD Phenom II X4 CPU
Windows 7 Enterprise edtion (x64)
XFX HDD 5770 Gpu
500wat psu from cooler master
2X 2gb Crossair ram
500gb Serial ATA HDD

and this is what minidump said 


Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.


On Tue 1/25/2011 4:54:14 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012511-18423-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC5 (0x8, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF80002E0B90D)
Error: DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that the system attempted to access invalid memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Tue 1/25/2011 4:54:14 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntfs.sys (Ntfs+0xBF01E) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC5 (0x8, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF80002E0B90D)
Error: DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT File System Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that the system attempted to access invalid memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Tue 1/25/2011 2:45:55 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012511-17472-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC2 (0x7, 0x1097, 0x0, 0xFFFFFA8003D46060)
Error: BAD_POOL_CALLER
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that the current thread is making a bad pool request.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Tue 1/18/2011 9:05:32 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011811-17940-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0x4E (0x9A, 0xA8694, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that the page frame number (PFN) list is corrupted.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Thu 1/13/2011 4:46:05 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-22869-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x4A587C) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8005044518, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Wed 1/12/2011 9:52:39 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011311-18174-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x4A587C) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA80050BA038, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Wed 1/12/2011 4:56:24 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011211-25521-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x12903) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004C28028, 0xB269C000, 0x175)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.

i dont know what the hell that means


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

> i dont know what the hell that means


half107 the first minidumps by your pc indicated overheating of your hardware. You should open your pc and use a can of compressed air to remove any dust built inside your pc with special attention toward your heatsinks.
The other errors indicate that your crashes are being caused by drivers. You should update all of your drivers on your pc.
Follow these two steps. If it doesn't fix your problem create a new thread and we will work through it from there. 
Be sure to indicate you have updated your drivers and removed dust from inside your pc. Also download Everest and record your temps to post back on here.


Edited to include Everest hyperlink


----------

